# external harddrive



## gerbigsexy (Jul 24, 2011)

anyone here know what format an expansion drive is, i have tried fat32,ntfs,ext2,ext,3,ext4
thanks


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

'D' none of the above.
My understanding is the DVR expander works similar to a RAID-0 drive where the data is split across both drives that is why you loose most if not all recordings when it is removed.
I don't think you can format and use just any drive it needs to be be a certified TiVo DVR expander the drive ID is checked on boot-up.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gerbigsexy said:


> anyone here know what format an expansion drive is, i have tried fat32,ntfs,ext2,ext,3,ext4
> thanks


What are you trying to accomplish?

If you are wanting to add an external drive to a TiVo and not use a certified extender drive, you can use MFSTools to add the drive.


----------



## gerbigsexy (Jul 24, 2011)

ok thats what i was wanting


----------



## gerbigsexy (Jul 24, 2011)

i tried mfstools on a roamio, with a 2tb intellipower green harddrive and still got the "device is unsupported" message


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gerbigsexy said:


> i tried mfstools on a roamio, with a 2tb intellipower green harddrive and still got the "device is unsupported" message


How did you have everything hooked up and what command did you use.


----------



## gerbigsexy (Jul 24, 2011)

for mfs tools i got the reading saying it was xpanded from 500 to 3000 successfully and when i hook it to the roamio it says the drive is unsupported still


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

What does mfsinfo report when the drives are hooked up?

And again, how did you have everything hooked up and what command did you use.

What drive are you using and what enclosure do you have it in?

Is the enclosure using encryption?


----------



## gerbigsexy (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gerbigsexy said:


> View attachment 41096


You still have not answered my questions

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gerbigsexy (Jul 24, 2011)

jmbach said:


> What does mfsinfo report when the drives are hooked up?
> 
> And again, how did you have everything hooked up and what command did you use.
> 
> ...


no encryption .

i am using a 500gb WD green intellipower and a 2tb WD green imteiilpower

when they are hooked up i use mfsadd -x /dev/sdd /dev/sdc . ( C is source D is decstination)

i am using the esata enclosure from sabrent that i used for my premeire


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gerbigsexy said:


> no encryption .
> 
> i am using a 500gb WD green intellipower and a 2tb WD green imteiilpower
> 
> ...


Well... first maybe it was a typo but in the command you describe, sdd should be the internal drive and sdc should be the external drive.

What model sabrent enclosure are you using?

How are the drives hooked to the computer when you are running the command.


----------



## gerbigsexy (Jul 24, 2011)

I am using a Sabrent USB 2.0/ESATA TO 3.5 Inch IDE or SATA/SATA II Aluminum Hard Drive Enclosure Case with Cooling Fan (EC-UEIS7)
They are hooked up via usb connections 
I have also tried usb 3.0


----------

